# [Linuxulator] How to run Edge (linux-binary) on FreeBSD



## ziomario (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm trying to run the edge browser following the tutorial : https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-google-chrome-linux-binary-on-freebsd.77559/

so,I've folllowed that tutorial,with some minor changes. For example,I've created the custom edge launcher script called /compat/linux/bin/edge and I made it executable:


```
#!/compat/linux/bin/bash
export EDGE_PATH="/usr/bin/microsoft-edge-dev"
export EDGE_WRAPPER="`readlink -f "$0"`"
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/steam-utils/lib64/fakeudev
export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/steam-utils/lib64/webfix/webfix.so
export LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE=1
exec -a "$0" "$EDGE_PATH" --no-sandbox --no-zygote --test-type --v=0 "$@"
```

and I've created this desktop file to launch edge as any other app:


```
[Desktop Entry]
Type=Application
Version=1.0
Encoding=UTF-8
Name=Edge
Comment=Edge web browser
Icon=edge
Exec=/compat/linux/bin/edge
Categories=Application;Network;WebBrowser;
MimeType=text/html;text/xml;application/xhtml+xml;x-scheme-handler/http;x-scheme-handler/https;x-scheme-handler/ftp;
StartupNotify=true
```

unfortunately when I execute it,I get the following error message : 


```
@marietto:/home/marietto/Desktop/Browsers # /compat/linux/bin/edge
/compat/linux/bin/edge: line 9: /usr/bin/microsoft-edge-dev: No such file or directory
```

I don't know why,since the microsoft-edge-dev file is located on /compat/linux/usr/bin :


```
@marietto:/home/marietto/Desktop/Browsers # find /compat/linux/usr/bin -name microsoft-edge-dev
/compat/linux/usr/bin/microsoft-edge-dev
```

and the wrapper called edge is located on /compat/linux/bin


```
@marietto:/home/marietto/Desktop/Browsers # find /compat/linux/bin -name edge
/compat/linux/bin/edge
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 18, 2022)

`file /usr/bin/microsoft-edge-dev`

`file /compat/linux/bin/edge`

`file /compat/linux/bin/edge-dev`


----------



## covacat (Feb 18, 2022)

it's probably a shell script that you can edit


----------



## covacat (Feb 18, 2022)

here is how msft builds edge

git clone chrome && find . -type f | \
xargs sed -i"" -E -e "s/Google/Microsoft/gi" -e "s/(chrome|chromium)/Edge/gi" && \
make HOMEPAGE=rb.gy/vf3lzi release


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 18, 2022)

covacat said:


> HOMEPAGE=rb.gy/vf3lzi


* sad Schneier noises *

Security Risks of Shortened URLs


----------



## meaw229a (Feb 19, 2022)

Why do you want do do this? Edge is one of the worst spyware apps on the planet. Why does someone want to downgrade his open source FreeBSD
with a software like Edge? I cant understand.

Is this just a try to show it can be done or do you really want to use it?

I just imagine your user agent: Edge on FreeBSD. How many of them we have world wide? Maybe 10 or 100. Happy tracking!


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 19, 2022)

meaw229a said:


> rape 𠉧… I cant understand.



Would you like an explanation that does not involve the word _rape_?

Can you offer assistance to the opening poster, or are you more interested in derailing?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Feb 19, 2022)

meaw229a said:


> Edge is one of the worst spyware apps on the planet.



Just recently, Microsoft added something to Edge that does even more. I wish I had the link but it caused a minor uproar in some headlines. That they use chrome as their base shows how dastardly they are.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 19, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> Can you offer assistance to the opening poster, or are you more interested in derailing?


While i understand that @meaw229as post at first seems inappropriate and not helpful, i can see valuable information in it.

Using Edge is not the best idea (to put it diplomatically).
Of course his choice of words is questionable, but stupid ideas need harsh answers.


----------



## meaw229a (Feb 19, 2022)

OK I have replaced the questionable word with something else.

Apart from that I stay to my opinion mentioned in the post.


----------



## shkhln (Feb 20, 2022)

meaw229a said:


> I just imagine your user agent: Edge on FreeBSD.


It will use the same user agent string as on Linux.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Feb 20, 2022)

eternal_noob said:


> stupid ideas



OK, that guarantees me not describing a use case.



meaw229a said:


> opinion



It's in no way technically helpful to the opening poster.


----------



## eternal_noob (Feb 20, 2022)

grahamperrin said:


> describing a use case


Security research maybe? Anything else?


----------

